# Bulking Protein



## KennyP (Jun 1, 2014)

I've tried "Up your Mass" for bulking but that sits in my stomach like a ROCK! I hear it's good but not for me! Any other bulking/high calorie proteins out there anyone likes or wants to share their experience?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 1, 2014)

I would suggest buying a normal good quality and adding oats milk peanut butter and ever some egg whites to it. I make them with all the except the eggs and it's about 1100 calories. Taste good too. 

Those mass proteins or whatever are filled with garbage and fillers.


----------



## JAXNY (Jun 1, 2014)

KennyP said:


> I've tried "Up your Mass" for bulking but that sits in my stomach like a ROCK! I hear it's good but not for me! Any other bulking/high calorie proteins out there anyone likes or wants to share their experience?



If you eliminate the M from " up your mass" that's exactly what those gainer protein company's are giving you.


----------



## Seeker (Jun 1, 2014)

JAXNY said:


> If you eliminate the M from " up your mass" that's exactly what those gainer protein company's are giving you.


Bahaaaa!!!


----------



## AlphaD (Jun 1, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> I would suggest buying a normal good quality and adding oats milk peanut butter and ever some egg whites to it. I make them with all the except the eggs and it's about 1100 calories. Taste good too.
> 
> Those mass proteins or whatever are filled with garbage and fillers.



^^^ definitely this.  Dont waste money on that garbage.  Make your own.  I do exactly what Ecks said plus i add a handful of spinach too.


----------



## DreamChaser (Jun 1, 2014)

A gallon of milk


----------



## Pinkbear (Jun 1, 2014)

Bulking protein? 
Ground beef


----------



## 4acesbro21 (Jun 2, 2014)

I really dont belive in mass gainin proteins , they are just the same as normal whey protein except a very small amount of different  products added just to make u think theirs a big difference , my advice is buy notmal whey protein for recovery etc and gain mass via diet , the supplement industry is only out to get ur money and they make  most of it off people like yourself that belive you will get big just from shakes and pills , trust me i usto belive it just the same and spent 60 pound at a time for a mass gainer that would last me around 3 to 4 weeks , now i spend 15 pond on whey protein and i depending on what im looking to do i use my diet to achive goals , 
Ps. Im by no means a pro but ive learned the hard way that most supplement products are just gimmicks and over priced under dosed waste of money ,


----------



## Joliver (Jun 2, 2014)

If you just take two scoops of whey protein with 3 cups of whole milk, you will get 700-750 calories and 70-80 grams of protein.


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 2, 2014)

don't waste your money on powders, eat real protein


----------



## Rage Strength (Jun 3, 2014)

Some mother****in ground beef! Protein powders and supplements in general are a total waste of money in my opinion. I'd rather buy me another vial of test instead of a tub of bcaa or other bullshit powders. Plus you don't know what you're getting when u buy a supplement! Just because it's on the label doesn't mean that's what's in it. The FDA doesn't even look... You can never go wrong with food..


----------



## Spongy (Jun 3, 2014)

The majority of protein powders are underdosed to begin with so you really wouldn't be helping your cause by using protein powder to bulk.  I have my clients mix liquid egg whites with oats and a regular whey powder (blend together).  Works very very well.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 3, 2014)

Spongy said:


> The majority of protein powders are underdosed to begin with so you really wouldn't be helping your cause by using protein powder to bulk.  I have my clients mix liquid egg whites with oats and a regular whey powder (blend together).  Works very very well.



Nice to see you back. Hope all is going well.


----------

